# Comment installer Panther sur un disque vierge ?



## Buebo du châlet (12 Mai 2011)

J'ai formaté un disque dur vierge afin de réinstaller Panther avec mes disques d'origine, ce sont donc pas des disques de mises à jour et là je suis étonné car tout à coup je vois mon disque barré de rouge et mac me dit qu'il ne peut pas installer le système vu qu'il n'y a pas de système mac précédent .... comment on fait alors ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

Hello

comment as tu formaté ton disque ? 

il doit être en format MacOs journalisé, sans oublier le schéma de partition Apple  (pas GUID ni MBR)

Au démarrage de l'installation, dès que tu as accès au menu du haut, va dans utilitaire de disque et formate le "comme il faut"

Tu es sûr que ce sont bien les disques de CETTE machine (quelle est elle au fait ? )


----------



## Buebo du châlet (15 Juin 2011)

En fait je me suis trompé j'avais pris des disques de MAJ, donc j'ai retrouvé les vrais disques d'installation originaux. Tout s'est bien installé mais ma grande surprise vient que je m'aperçois que dans Appli et dans Bibliothèque il y a plein d'éléments comme Garage Band, iDVD, Art Directors, etc etc qui sont accompagnés de la *date 1er avril 1976*
Est-ce delà que vient mon problème et mon problème est que j'ai trois G5 PPC bi 1,8 et un bi2 qui une fois en veille ne se réveillent plus. L'allumage est aléatoire. Il n'ya rien à faire j'ai *c*hangé les barrettes de mémoire de disque système et c'est toujours le même défaut. Mais que se passe-t-il donc ?


----------

